# "Bogus Huffman table definition"



## jonuck (Oct 17, 2001)

I use Irfanview Photograph editing utility on my Windows XP desktop machine and I send and receive many photos in jpg format from friends and family! ....... everything has been working fine until recently when some of the receipts have failed to load in Irfanview and the utility displays the message "Bogus Huffman table definition" with a black screen! ........ the strange thing is that some of the attachments load and some do not in the same Email! ............. is this a Windows glitch or is it an Irfanview glitch or does the fault lie with the transmission method! .......... any advice would be welcome...........


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

I&#8217;m sure you&#8217;ve asked yourself whether the bad files were from multiple senders or just one person. You might want to share the answer. If they are from a single source the problem likely has nothing to do with Irfanview.

Right click on one of the files that won&#8217;t open in Irfanview and select &#8220;Open With&#8221;. Try the Windows Picture and Fax Viewer or another viewer. If other programs have problems with the file there isn&#8217;t a problem with Irfanview but with the file.

If there is a file problem you might install the Irfanview plug-ins. They will sometimes provide codecs not available with the main program.


----------



## jonuck (Oct 17, 2001)

Many thanks for your response slipe! .......... I must now report that the file was from a single source! .......... my son sent me jpg's by attachment of my Grandsons soccer tourney! ..... the jpg's were visible in the content of the Email and and when an attempt was made to save them! ...... was when the Black Irfanview screen appeared and the error message "Bogus Huffman table definition"and the save process was voided! ........ now those files are only visible in uncompressed form and any attempt to move them results in machine lockup.

I have used Irfanview for many years now and I have never seen anything like this! ....... the point is though that the jpg's were visible as such whilst they were under the control of the Email utility and it was only when the save process was instituted that Irfanview came into action and voided it so I must conclude that the files were corrupt and Irfanview was unable to process them.

I am in the process of contacting my Son to resend the files! ........ possibly in zipped form and I will report back with results! .............. once again many thanks...........


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

I&#8217;m not following exactly what happened. I guess rather than save from the email you chose &#8220;open&#8221;, which opened the image in Irfanview. You then had the incompatibility problem where the image opened in Irfanview but wouldn&#8217;t save. I don&#8217;t see what else Irfanview would have to do with a save.

Why would that delete the image from the email? Seems you could save the file to a folder from email and try opening it in another viewer.

I&#8217;ve used Irfanview for years and found it reliable. I&#8217;ve never managed to get an image decompressed in Irfanview where the decompressed version in the open Irfanview was the only copy available. I don&#8217;t even know how I would go about doing that.


----------



## jonuck (Oct 17, 2001)

I guess my explanation was a bit confusing! ............. but it was not necessary to open the files originally as the pictures appeared in the content of the Email! ......... it was only when you selected the appended files for "save" that the error occurred ! .............


----------

